# Madsen Dept. of Public Safety



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm looking for intel on this outfit. They're based out of Dorchester according to Google.

No, I'm not interested in pay scales and am not looking for a job.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Copied to Contact Requests.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure if its what you're referring to, but there's a company called Madsen Security out of the south shore, and it's run by a former Plymouth Police chief. They're sometimes at odd with local PD's for taking up security details as well as traffic jobs in large areas that are nonetheless private ways.


----------

